# Film-Videothek im Lan | Server | Software ?



## blaken3y (6. Januar 2012)

Guten Abend alle zusammen,

ich spiele seit längerem schon mit den Gedanken, mir eine Art Film-Videothek aufzubauen die im Lan überall erreichbar ist, und die noch zugleich gut anzusehen ist. Durch Google bin ich auf das Programm MediaPortal aufmerksam geworden. Dort kann man schonmal sehr gut seine Filme etc. aufbereiten und Fertig machen. Doch mir fehlt bislang der Punkt, es jedem Benutzer im Lan, z.b. durch eine Adressaufruf, ihm es zugänglich zu machen.

Das ganze sieht in etwa so aus: http://www.lupiupload.de/images/2012/01/06/79cae2279dc06e1b7ccb8d94d511023eb50c0cec.jpg

So in etwa wäre schon eine feine sache. Man kann halt durch Videos durchwischen, Infos lesen und mit paar Klicks auch direkt angucken . Nun soll das halt auch für jeden im Lan erreichbar werden. Natürlich würde auch einfach ein Freigeben des Ordners es tun, bisher gings auch soweit so, blos möchte ich halt nun bischen mehr drauß machen.

Ich hoffe ich habs verständlich erläutert was mein anliegen ist  Soweit ich mich richtig teils informiert habe, braucht man dafür ein HTPC ? Habe bisher ein derartiges noch nicht, doch wenns benötigt wird, klar warum nicht! Uns verwaltet übrigens eine Fritzbox WLAN 3050, falls von belang.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal, und hoffe auf eure Hilfe  , MfG

blaken3y


----------



## dj*viper (6. Januar 2012)

hey, ja mit sowas hab ich mich auch schon beschäftigt.
da gibts etliche alternativen.
google mal nach "movie jukebox"
findest bestimmt was, das dich anspricht.
die meisten sind auch webbasiert, also mit zugriff über einen html aufruf.
im moment nutze ich "YAMJ" mit meinem AC Ryan Playon HD2


----------



## blaken3y (6. Januar 2012)

Abend dj*viper,

vielen dank für den Tipp.  

Schau mir das mal an, gruß

blaken3y


----------



## dj*viper (6. Januar 2012)

no problem, ist erstmal nur ein kleiner denkanstoß, was es da so alles gibt. 
wenn du dich für eine jukebox entschieden hast, was dich am meisten vom design und funktion her anspricht, dann kann man über die hardware reden. so hab ichs gemacht 

falls fragen hast, sag einfach bescheid


----------



## blaken3y (6. Januar 2012)

Dann legen wir mal los 

1. Hast du vlt eine oder mehrere Seiten/Tutorials, wo man schrittweise eine Installations- und Inbetriebnahme durchführt ?
2. Irgendwann gehts richtung Skins etc. vlt Favoriten die du empfehlen kannst ?
3. Zum Thema Hardware -> Letzlich soll sie es schaffen, im schlimmsten/besten fall 1080p Filme mit 5.1 Sound wiedergeben zu können.


Gruß, blaken3y


----------



## dj*viper (6. Januar 2012)

yiihaaa 

ok zu 1: hier ist die deutsche support seite: German-YAMJ-Support • Portal
da gibt es viele tipps und tricks, anleitungen skins und vieles mehr.
wenn du links im menü auf forenübersicht klickst, kommst du zu allen themen.

zu 2: skins gibts es zb auf der oben erwähnten support seite. gibts auber noch andere seiten, aber guck dir die erstmal da an.

zu 3: da müssen wir mal uns gemeinsam was überlegen. wie gesagt ich habe nen richtigen media player von AC Ryan, auf dem die software läuft.


----------



## norse (6. Januar 2012)

Wie wärs mit dem Windows Media Center? 

Ist in W7 integriert, netzwerkfähig, streaming alles machbar mit Plugins usw! Einfach top, sehr leicht einzurichten und zu erweitern!

ansosten XBMC, gibt's für Windows, Linux, Mac, ....


----------



## dj*viper (6. Januar 2012)

norse schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit dem Windows Media Center?
> 
> Ist in W7 integriert, netzwerkfähig, streaming alles machbar mit Plugins usw! Einfach top, sehr leicht einzurichten und zu erweitern!
> 
> ansosten XBMC, gibt's für Windows, Linux, Mac, ....


 da ist man aber sehr eingeschränkt, was die persönlichen bedürfnisse angeht. bei den anderen hast du sehr viel möglichkeiten es zu individualiseren. aber mal schauen was der TE dazu meint


----------



## blaken3y (6. Januar 2012)

Ich musste erstmal den Windows Media Center suchen bzw aktivieren... das hab ich wohl direkt bei der Neuinstallation damals mit Internet Explorer und Co deaktiviert 

Also erster Eindruck war nicht übel aber nach 5min war ich die Einstellungen durch und man kann ja echt nichts dran verändern  AUßerdem woltle er bei mir keine Cover etc Runterladen obwohl ich ihm das erlaubt habe. Also leider nichts.

XBMC hab ich mir jetzt noch nicht angeguckt, es scheint ja echt ne Menge zu geben die sowas können, hätte ich so nicht gedacht. Falls mir YAMJ nen streich spielen soltle werde ich es mir genauer angucken, dank dir dennoch norse 


Mal eine Frage 4 

Ich habe hier eine 1TB Externe Festplatte zur verfügung. Kann ich die zeitweise als Ersatz für einen Server nutzen, also für YAMJ und die halt an de Fritzbox ran? 

Gruß, blaken3y


----------



## dj*viper (6. Januar 2012)

für den htpc reicht ne kleine platte. da kommt ja nur das BS usw rauf. die 1TB kannst du für die filme verwenden


----------



## blaken3y (6. Januar 2012)

Es geht ja darum erstmal zu gucken, wie das ganze so funktioniert. Meinte halt ob ich den "Server" und alles was dazugehört auf die Externe packen kann und ihn quasi erstmal machen lassen kann ? 

Sowieso bin ich noch bischen durcheinander was YAMJ angeht (liegt vlt an den 9 1/2h rumsuchen/probieren ) Auf der German YAMJ Support Seite gibet nur ein Tut und die gehen direkt wieder davon aus, das man so eine C200 besitzt, genauso Windows Home Server (ist damit mein Win7 system gemeint? (Wie bist du da durchgekommen... ^^) ).

Fragen über Fragen, vlt möchtest du ja ein kleines Step by Step machen 

Gruß, blaken3y

Edit: Ich bin zumindest Lesetechnisch auch Englisch gut begabt ^^, ich such derweil nach Tuts etc.


----------



## dj*viper (6. Januar 2012)

aso, du meinst alles, samt der html geschichte von yamj auf die externe platte...
hmm da fragst du mich was...
keine ahnung, mal probieren 

am besten wir machen morgen weiter, wird sonst zu viel 

seiten gibbet ja genug über yamj, einfach goggeln


----------



## blaken3y (6. Januar 2012)

Noch kann man Morgen sagen  

K dann bis "Morgen"


----------



## oldsql.Triso (7. Januar 2012)

Wichtig wäre für mich das Streaming via DLNA über WLAN, weil da suche  ich auch noch gescheite Lösungen, quasi das der Fernseher die Videothek  sieht und man auswählen kann.
Windows Homeserver 2011 ist ja sehr gut und da reicht ja halt ein  winziger HTPC, aber eine 520er Low-Profile und viel Platz brauch man da  auch oder man nimmt direkt eine Liano.
Bin auch immer noch am Suchen und finden ^^


----------



## blaken3y (7. Januar 2012)

Soo nach gut ner Stunde kann ich erste Erfolge sehen.

http://www.lupiupload.de/images/2012/01/07/f9b99ab08a45f68fb0ec66c40473c6ccb25756dc.JPG

Dank dieser Anleitung: http://mediaplayersite.com/YAMJ_Step-by-Step

Allerdings wenn ich nun im Menü ein Film anklicke sind 1. natürlich alle Infos in Englisch und 2. Das Design und die Navigation ist ja mal ... naja  und 3. Das Video spielt nicht. 

Nach Anleitung diese ganze "Share" Geschichte gemacht, und wenn ich mit der Maus über den Play Button fahre, sehe ich auch das der Pfad stimmt. Kann vlt. daran liegen weil ich im "YAMJ GUI Config" Programm Jukebox only for my PC angeklickt habe (ich habe ja noch kein HTPC für  ) Naja es scheint ja schonmal ein Grundfundament zu sein. Wenn nun noch das Skin oder die Oberfläche wie im Startpost zusehen zu ändern ist, wäre es absolut Top!. Nun fehlt mir halt die entsprechende Hardware und die umsetzung ins gewünschte. 

Was kommt also als nächstes, Meister 

@oldsql.Triso: Schön das man mit dieser "Lan-Videothek" Idee nicht allein ist 


Gruß, blaken3y


----------



## dj*viper (7. Januar 2012)

aller anfang ist schwer 
im internet gibts ja genug anleitungen für yamj.
mit den skins musst du mal gucken, was dir da gefällt.
ist ja alles web basiert.

zunächst brauchst du die hardware, die die daten abspielt, anders gehts ja auch nicht.
darüber hinaus braucht man ja geräte, die auf das netzwerk zugreifen können und die mit dem protokoll arbeiten können, zb DLNA


----------



## blaken3y (7. Januar 2012)

Also mal direkt gefragt: 

Was brauche ich nun alles damit ich bei mir Zuhaus ein Server habe,  wo jeder im Lan drauf zugreifen kann? Reicht da nicht ein HTPC? Da ich das nun  schon machen möchte, bräuchte ich da einmal einen Kaufguide sozusagen  

Die im  Englischen Tut sprachen von einer Popcorn Hour, du hast ja eine AC Ryan Playon HD2 (Amazonkritiken sehe ich grade sind nicht so toll !? ) Und wenn ich den Begriff DLNA bei Wikipedia eingebe ... holla sehr Theoretisch 

Letzlich kann es doch nicht so schwer sein. Hab gedacht, YAMJ auf HTPC instalieren, mit Fritzbox verbinden, Filme auf die Interne/Externe Festplatte schieben, im Browser z.b. "Videothek" eingeben und fertig 

Gruß blaken3y


----------



## dj*viper (7. Januar 2012)

klar reicht da ein kleiner htpc, der muss ja nichts großartig können.
aber welcher da gut ist, weiss ich jetzt auch nicht. 
dafür solltest du nen anderen thread aufmachen, da es mit diesem threadnur indirekt zu tun hat.
und das yamj ist wohl doch eher für externe mediaplayer wie die popcorn oder acryan.

für den htpc wäre wohl XBMC die bessere wahl.
mir persönlich gefällts auch sehr gut.
kann man sehr viel mit machen.



> Letzlich kann es doch nicht so schwer sein. Hab gedacht, YAMJ auf HTPC  instalieren, mit Fritzbox verbinden, Filme auf die Interne/Externe  Festplatte schieben, im Browser z.b. "Videothek" eingeben und fertig


so einfach wie du es beschrieben hast, ist es leider auch nicht, da die daten gestreamt werden müssen. dafür braucht man bestimmte codecs und übertragungsprotokolle.


----------



## blaken3y (7. Januar 2012)

Schade  Naja ich habe ebend auch mal das XBMC angesehen. Das ist doch letzlich genau das was ich haben möchte 

HTPC and XBMC Setup - YouTube

Kann man nun nicht XBMC auf einen NAS oder HTPC installieren und im Netzwerk freigeben ?


----------



## dj*viper (7. Januar 2012)

ok, dann bleiben wir jetzt bei XBMC

sollte gehen, warum auch nicht.
aber dafür müsste ich michauch erst schlau lesen.
themen dazu gibts ja genug im internet

das einzigste problem wird sein, die 1080p filme per wlan ruckelfrei wiederzugeben. das hat bei mir mit der xbox slim auch nicht geklappt. und die xbox und meine fritzbox haben beiden den standard n


----------



## oldsql.Triso (7. Januar 2012)

Ja aber theoretisch klappt's schon, da die Bitrate vom WLAN höher ist als der Durchsatz einer Bluray-Datei (mkv), glaube so maximal um die 8MB/s und WLAN 58MB/s hinkriegt und Festplattenzugriff auch deutlich höher ist.
Muss sowieso ein RAID5 machen, um die wechselnden Zugriffe zu ermöglichen von Festrechner, TV und Laptops.
Für DLNA brauchst du nur ein DLNA-fähigen TV bzw. musst du dir das auf'n PC nachinstallieren. Das Streamen an sich geht super, auch in 1080p. Es gibt ja einige Player die sogar on-the-fly die Filme transkodieren bzw. Geräte die das machen.
Naja in einem Monat startet ja der Ausbau, der eigentlich zum Ende 2011 geplant war, vllt. bin ich dann schlauer


----------



## Frezy (9. Januar 2012)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Ja aber theoretisch klappt's schon, da die Bitrate vom WLAN höher ist als der Durchsatz einer Bluray-Datei (mkv), glaube so maximal um die 8MB/s und WLAN 58MB/s hinkriegt und Festplattenzugriff auch deutlich höher ist.
> Muss sowieso ein RAID5 machen, um die wechselnden Zugriffe zu ermöglichen von Festrechner, TV und Laptops.
> Für DLNA brauchst du nur ein DLNA-fähigen TV bzw. musst du dir das auf'n PC nachinstallieren. Das Streamen an sich geht super, auch in 1080p. Es gibt ja einige Player die sogar on-the-fly die Filme transkodieren bzw. Geräte die das machen.
> Naja in einem Monat startet ja der Ausbau, der eigentlich zum Ende 2011 geplant war, vllt. bin ich dann schlauer


 
?!? wie kommst du auf sowas... ich glaub du meinst eher 54 MBit/s. das sind ein bisschen weniger als 7 MB/s. je nach empfang + qualität kommst du auf deine 5 MB/s. Also ein Full HD stream über wlan ist nicht/nur begrenzt möglich. (besonders wenn mehrere clients am wlan-ap hängen)

@te: das bei dir im wmc keine cover angezeigt werden liegt allein daran, dass du dir deine filme wahrscheinlich irgendwo illegal aus dem netz gesaugt hast... meine filme die ich über itunes kaufe werden mit cover im wmc dargestellt.

ich habe festgestellt, dass wmc eines der besten möglichkeiten ist filme, musik, usw. im netz zu streamen. 
die einfachste ist natürlich die netzlaufwerk geschichte... einfach einzurichten und es funktioniert. (auch mit vielen streaming boxen ohne windows)

mit freundlichen grüßen,
frezy


----------



## ShiningDragon (9. Januar 2012)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Ja aber theoretisch klappt's schon, da die Bitrate vom WLAN höher ist als der Durchsatz einer Bluray-Datei (mkv), glaube so maximal um die 8MB/s und WLAN 58MB/s hinkriegt und Festplattenzugriff auch deutlich höher ist.


W-LAN ist generell eine Angelegenheit für sich.  Von der theoretischen Leistung kannst Du nochmal gut 50% für overhead und Verschlüsselung wegdenken.  Dann ist das Funknetzwerk auch nur optimal, wenn max. eine Server/Client Verbindung steht.  Dazu ist es wettermpfindlich und reagiert allergisch auf DECT Funktelefone, Mikrowellen und Betonwände.
Wär' bei Dir sonst  d-LAN keine Lösung?



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Muss sowieso ein RAID5 machen, um die wechselnden Zugriffe zu ermöglichen von Festrechner, TV und Laptops.


Davon abgesehen, dass ich dieses für absolut unnötig erachte (mein HomeServer bedient simultan 5 Einzelplatzrechner, 1 MediaCenter, 1 Toshoba DLNA TV und 1 Notebook, wenn es denn sein MUSS von einer einzelnen Western Digital Black 2001FASS).  Ein RAID-5 macht nur dann Sinn, wenn Du einen ordentlichen Hardwarecontroller ab ~ EUR 400,00 mit eigener XOR Einheit besitzt (und damit Du die Daten im Falle eines Controllerdefektes nicht verlierst, gleich einen Zweiten in Reserve).



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Für DLNA brauchst du nur ein DLNA-fähigen TV bzw. musst du dir das auf'n PC nachinstallieren. Das Streamen an sich geht super, auch in 1080p. Es gibt ja einige Player die sogar on-the-fly die Filme transkodieren bzw. Geräte die das machen.


DLNA ist eine furchtbare Angelegenheit.  In der Theorie wunderschön, doch die Spezifikationen der Container und dafür genutzten codecs sind weltfremd.  Bei den meisten Medien kommt man um eine Echtzeittranskodierung nicht herum.  Und genau Jenes bekommen nur wenige DLNA Server anständig auf die Reihe.
Nach vielen hin und her, massig Experimenten, hat sich lediglich der PS3 Media Server (freeware) und der Wild Media Server (kostengünstige Lizenz pro DLNA Client) herauskristallisiert.  Letzterer ist mir den Aufpreis ob seiner zahlreichen Funktionen wert.

Als HTPC Software setze ich selber auf NextPVR, dem Nachfolger von GB-PVR.  Technisch den meisten anderen Projekten voraus, allerdings ist es kein so leckeres eyecandy wie Windows Media Center, Media Portal und Andere.  Dafür ist die integrierte Web Unterstützung "NEWA" richtig nett.  So kann ich problemlos unterwegs an jedem Internetzugang nicht nur Filme aus meiner Medienbibliothek schauen, sondern auch gleich TV (mehrere TV Tuner verbaut).

Naja, die Konfiguration des Servers (Hardware) hängt sehr davon ab, was genau man machen möchte.  Plant man das Echtzeitumwandeln von Medien, sollte man auch Rechenleistung in der Hinterhand haben (nein, ein Quad muss es nicht sein).  Wenn aber wirklich nur Freigaben erfolgen, langt sogar eine gammelige ATOM Krücke.

Also tob' Dich aus, experimentiere mit den Programmen die Dir zusagen und plane dann grob, was Du wie mit Medien versorgen willst.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (13. Februar 2012)

D-Lan ist nicht möglich, leider. Oh, da werde ich noch etwas probieren müssen. Ich schick als Hardware ein Core i3 + m-ATX, eine HD5770, 4GB RAM, 350W Netzteil und mal sehen wieviel HDD's, ins Rennen (Aus Auflösung). 
Durch den N-Standard bei WLAN stehen die bis zu 120Mbit/s zur Verfügung. Davon die Hälfte und bißchen durch Repeater, sollte es doch reichen oder?
Beim RAID gehts auch nicht hauptsächlich um Performance, sondern auch um Redundanz und das kombiniert 5 nun mal. 

Ja da werden wohl einige Wochen ins Land verstreichen, bis das so läuft bzw. funktioniert, wie ich es mir denke. Naja, wird schon werden. Notfalls muss ich den TV via RJ-45 irgendwie anstöpseln...


----------

